# FAS Courses/JobSeekers Benefit



## mcb (24 Mar 2008)

Hi
I am currently working in an office in the construction industry.  Due to the down turn in business I have been reduced from five days work to three days work and I am claiming job seekers benefit for the days I am not working.
Tomorrow, I will find out if I am being made redundant or not.  Just considering my options.  I will take redundancy if offered  but I would like to update my computer skills/payroll etc and I have been looking into FAS courses for this.  If i was to take on a FAS course do I still get paid my Jobseekers benefit or do I loose that if I am doing a FAS course, or do I get paid from FAS whilst I am doing one of their courses.
Any information greatly appreciated.


----------



## europhile (24 Mar 2008)

You get the same amount (think it has a different name, though).  You will also get rent/childcare allowance (if applicable) and nominal expenses for travelling.


----------



## Staples (25 Mar 2008)

mcb said:


> Hi
> If i was to take on a FAS course do I still get paid my Jobseekers benefit or do I loose that if I am doing a FAS course, or do I get paid from FAS whilst I am doing one of their courses.


 
Without wishing to be glib, why not ask them? http://www.fas.ie


----------



## mcb (25 Mar 2008)

Staples
Have been trying to ring head office and local branches for a few days and cant get through.  Will keep trying


----------



## Swallows (25 Mar 2008)

mcb, If you decide to go on a *full time* FAS course you get a payment which will be the same or more than your unemployment payment. The reason I say more is because if for any reason you are presently ( whilst unemployed ) being means tested, where you are on a reduced unemployment payment, you get the full  weekly amount plus travel if over a certain distance. You do *not* get both unemployment benefit and the FAS payment.


----------



## Staples (25 Mar 2008)

mcb said:


> Staples
> Have been trying to ring head office and local branches for a few days and cant get through. Will keep trying


 
MCB

You could also ask the Department of Social Welfare (or wherever you sign on).  It's really their call, after all.


----------

